# Recommend some ladies specific shoes



## freeheeler1690 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello

My wife has just purchased her first ever road bike and is getting used to riding it with basic pedals and running shoes.

Naturally her next purchase is going to be cycle shoes and pedals

I would like to get some comfortable but high performance shoes but not really sure which makes/styles/closure systems are best.

One of local stores stocks mainly Specialized shoes. Don't mind paying around $250 - $300 for a good pair

Any help would be appreciated

Thank You


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Have her check out this website... 

Women's Shoes – Cycling, Running and Triathlon Footwear :: TeamEstrogen.com

no shoes but .... 

Terry - Women's Cycling Clothing, Women's Bikes, Saddles, Bicycling Apparel, Jerseys, Shorts & Skorts

Mailmover


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

In your price range I would probably consider some Sidi's. If she has small feet, you can sometimes find really good closeout deals on smaller sizes.
You really have to try shoes on and for a ride if you can so a good return policy is crucial imho.


----------



## freeheeler1690 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Is there a big difference in fit/comfort between ordinary cycle shoes and Triathlon shoes? I cannot see us ever doing 100 mile rides for a few years but we are going to do some duathlons this summer.

Do cycling shoes get bigger/stretch over time like climbing shoes? climbing shoes sometimes give up to 1 1/2 sizes in the space of a month or so, so you have to buy really small.

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been using Specialized BG shoes the last couple of years. I love em. They are worth the $$. 

I prefer to have a closure system like the boas on the Specialized or the ratchets found on other makes such as Sidi because they allow me to make micro adjustments "on the fly".


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

freeheeler1690 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Is there a big difference in fit/comfort between ordinary cycle shoes and Triathlon shoes? I cannot see us ever doing 100 mile rides for a few years but we are going to do some duathlons this summer.
> 
> ...


Make sure you give consideration to the shoe/pedal combination, rather than looking at the shoe choice in isolation. For example, the cleats required for Look, Dura ace pedals are very different to those for Speedplay and can have bearing on your shoe options. Have you discussed with your wife what sort of pedals will suit her? What sort of riding will she be doing?

Also bear in mind that carbon soled shoes are crazy slippery. Add a chunky cleat on the bottom and it's really, really easy to slip when walking. So this might be a consideration for her. (Even mounting can be tricky if I don't have something I can steady myself with nearby.)

I have shimano road, mtb and road/touring shoes (walkable), I haven't noticed any stretch at all. 

Glad you have a riding buddy.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I have PI Elite RD III right now. I really like them, except that i wish they were a little more breathable in the summer. I have a narrow foot and they fit well, not sure what type of foot your wife has. she should try a bunch on and see what fits well, then try them on the bike.

I wouldn't go for tri shoes right now. Concentrate on fit and comfort, not speed of getting them on/off. If she gets really good at duathlons, maybe then, but road shoes will be more versatile for now. You should be able to get a really nice pair for the price you said you are willing to spend.


----------



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

Specialized S-Works shoes are my choice. I've worn this model of shoe for 2 seasons. I love the easiness of the BOA adjustment system. I can dial in the precise adjustment that I want (it's more precise than with the wratchet system because the increments are smaller) and I can modify the setting pretty easliy even when my feet are clipped in.

I have never used another shoe that more evenly distributes the pressure around the foot either. I feel like they fit like a pair of socks, and that's a good thing.

They beat other brands' top of the line shoes and are generally quite a bit cheaper than those models as well. The S-Works are definitely a safe choice, and dare I say, "RIGHT" choice. lol, it's an opinion of course but I STRONGLY believe it!

Definitely my number 1 choice.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My GF went from a pair of Specialized Comp's (now called the Ember) to the Sidi Five (not the Genius 5). She said that the Sidi has a more secure fit around the heel. The shoe formed to her feet better.

She literally spent about an hour at the bike shop trying on about every pair of shoes...the Sidi is what she decided on.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> My GF went from a pair of Specialized Comp's (now called the Ember) to the Sidi Five (not the Genius 5). She said that the Sidi has a more secure fit around the heel. The shoe formed to her feet better.
> 
> She literally spent about an hour at the bike shop trying on about every pair of shoes...the Sidi is what she decided on.


So she is a fast shopper. 

Took me over 4 months, but I'm hard to fit since I wear a 43.5.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Fast?? Seemed like forever to me...I was the one pulling out and putting away the shoes she was trying on.:mad2:


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

AvantDale said:


> Fast?? Seemed like forever to me...I was the one pulling out and putting away the shoes she was trying on.:mad2:


Looks like she had you well trained


----------



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been a fan of the Specialized S-WORKS shoe for years now. They're more durable than Sidis, I like the fit a LOT better, and they're lighter and more breathable. It all boils down to preference of course, but I've tried many brands and models and Specialized far surpasses the rest of them...


----------

